# I wana go fishing!!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Right behind my house is a river. It is brackish water.

I signed up for a 'basic' fishing class at one of the state parks. It's next month.

I have a tackle box!!

I would like to get a rig that I can fish in brackish water, that's not going to break the bank. Not sure what kind of rig to buy, or tackle, etc.......

(I haven't been fishin' in 30 years, and that was in fresh water lakes (carp, bass, crappies, blue gill)

I have a Walmart, Cabela's, Dicks, and oooooodles of mom and pop fishin' shops (which I am sure are over priced?).

Ideas?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Ask around to see what people catch from that creek. I would think a regular size rod a reel combo would work just fine. Maybe something like a 7.5' medium action rod and a decent spinning reel.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I see your problem with the BIG sporting goods stores. They'll probably try to convince you to spend $2oo to get started. You might ask around. Maybe some friends will go with you, give you a few pointers, loan you some fishing gear and you can see what YOU like. Most anglers are willing to share the outdoors experience. Good luck and keep us posted. Maybe a few pictures of your catch.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Find a small, local bait and tackle shop. Go talk to the guy, or gal, behind the counter. They likely know your creek and what it might contain. Brakish creeks connected to an ocean can contain many species and some of those species will vary throughout the year. Many ocean fish are migratory and appear in creeks like yours for only a short time each year to feed and maybe spawn. No sense fishing for them when they're not there. Some creeks are affected more by tides than others and fish follow those tides and salinity gradients. A local shop can help you with all of this.

You might also want to seek out a local guide and pay them for a day of fishing and knowledge. There might even be one who knows your creek. Sometimes the best money I've spent on a fishing trip was the money I spent on one guided trip of the area. Local knowledge and tactics are priceless.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Go to one of those places and buy a rod and real combo. I recommend you start looking and handling at Wal Mart because they seem to not have pressure sales persons there. Pick some thing out like a closed face spin reel if you are not comfortable working a open face reel. For bank fishing I would go with a longer rod it the bank is reasonable clear and if not go with a short rod. 
Tackle can just be a few bobbers, hooks sinkers to start then add in some basic lures like repalas.

Before I bought a supply of lures I would want to know what fish is in there. Most fish will take crawlers hooked Carolina style on a harness. If by chance there are pike in there get some wire leaders.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I took my fresh water light medium rods and reels down to South Carolina and did ok fishing , there were some others that I met also fishing down there they had very similar gear.

my mom and dad take a trip to the gulf nearly every year my dad wouldn't go anywhere without a fishing pole , he told me just rinse your rig at the end of the day with fresh water to get the salt off and it will be fin for the week your down there.

they do make salt water specific reels that are made of materials that may be less affected by the salt , but rinsing the reel at the end of the day sill probably isn't a bad idea 

go visit a local fishing pier and see what people are using ask some questions then go shopping and look at what they were using see how it fits in your budget.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> Find a small, local bait and tackle shop. Go talk to the guy, or gal, behind the counter. They likely know your creek and what it might contain. Brakish creeks connected to an ocean can contain many species and some of those species will vary throughout the year. Many ocean fish are migratory and appear in creeks like yours for only a short time each year to feed and maybe spawn. No sense fishing for them when they're not there. Some creeks are affected more by tides than others and fish follow those tides and salinity gradients. A local shop can help you with all of this.
> 
> *You might also want to seek out a local guide and pay them for a day of fishing and knowledge. There might even be one who knows your creek. Sometimes the best money I've spent on a fishing trip was the money I spent on one guided trip of the area. Local knowledge and tactics are priceless*.


very true , you can save a lot of time spending some money on a guide their job and tip are based on putting you on fish , you watch and learn and repeat and your likely to figure out a lot. remember your GPS to mark the spots.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Just hang out and talk to people fishing the river. Most fishermen enjoy talking about fishing as much as fishing. Take advice from the people catching fish, ignore the one's who aren't. Take your time. It's a learning curve. Especially on a new piece of water.


----------

